# Sending nomination forms



## bigntrees (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm just getting around to measuring some of the trees on the nomination forms that were sent to me by Ian (postmarked Sept.). Who do I send them back to now that Ian is out.


----------



## Billygee (Mar 2, 2008)

I just checked this forum as I haven't for several months. Send them to #### Rideout until they appoint somebody big tree coordinator. His e-mail:
[email protected] 

I was sorry to see Ian leave for a position with the Milwaukee Forestry Dept. I believe was his new position. He had been very enthusiastic in the big tree program.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 2, 2008)

Billygee said:


> I just checked this forum as I haven't for several months. Send them to #### Rideout until they appoint somebody big tree coordinator. His e-mail:
> [email protected]
> 
> I was sorry to see Ian leave for a position with the Milwaukee Forestry Dept. I believe was his new position. He had been very enthusiastic in the big tree program.



Is Rideout there partime? I thought he retired.


----------



## Billygee (Mar 12, 2008)

I am not sure if Rideout is part-time or not. He told me to send nomination forms to his attention. Also I see the DNR has updated their tree lists somewhat as some new entries are on there.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 13, 2008)

He responded to my email concerning the survey notes in another thread...


----------

